# Glow plug controler



## OldWomble (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi all,
I'm hoping someone out there in cyberspace can help!
I have a Fiat 2.5TD about 1995 built and it has the Bitron Flame start system. This is the one with a single glow plug in the inlet manifold and it has a controller called a "Bitron Video 2044029". I think the controller has failed but I'm not sure how to test it. If I hot wire the plug it works fine. The dash light comes on for about 1 second when I turn the key but then it goes off and starting is a problem. I know this unit measures temp and time but thats all. I cannot find one anywhere and even Fiat seem stumped. If anyone has a spare I could use just to prove it is the controller I really would appreciate it or, if anyone has any bright ideas please let me know.

Thanks all, Womble.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I just did a search on 'Bitron' glow plug system and came up with this link . . seems your not alone !
http://www.fiatforum.com/ducato/80804-bitron-video-2044029-a.html

http://www.thomasglobal.com/search/.../directory/500341515-Bitron+Industrie+S.r.l./

http://www.findapart.co.uk/SiteMapShowParts.asp?ID=29&Manufacturer=Peugeot


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

When mine failed on the old hymer i hot wired it via a push button through a relay and it was ok. actually it started fine without it if it was really cold it missed for a few seconds ond then was fine..i seem to remember having to crimp a small pipe that sprayed diesel on to the glow plug.to stop it smoking all the time after the controller failed.


----------

